# One eyed Racing homer hen



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I have a rescued black tiger grizzle hen. She has one eye, is very tame, banded 2015. Her original owner doesn't want her back. She was found last week starving in Cleveland,Ohio. I believe she was found last year and kept by someone as a pet, because she is imprinted on people. I am am keeping her with another rescued racing homer and they get along fine,but she really wants to be with people and I need to make more room. I'm not asking anything for her, I just want her to go to a good home. I'm willing to ship in the continental US, but you'd have to pay for shipping. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely girl. Would be happy to adopt her if you werent so far from central coast ca.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a lovely girl! Thank you for looking out for her best interests.*


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I found her a great home! She will be kept indoors as a pet!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great to,hear she's being adopted! Lucky bird. Thank you for helping her. She's really pretty.


----------

